# Hydrasynth : Deluxe, Keyboard or Explorer?



## pmountford (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm watching more and more videos I like on the Hydrasynth and now I've just sold my Sub37 I'm looking to replace with one from the Hydrasynth family.

I never like spending any more than necessary so was looking at the Explorer because it has the same 8 note engine and seems great value. But then I wondered whether the current full size 4 octave keys and ribbon would be a more usable option as I'm preferring keys attached to the synth (from my experience with the Jupiter XM). Now there's the Deluxe 76 polyphonic aftertouch dual engine around the corner, do Hydrasynth owners think this is the better option or just overkill? 

Any opinions?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 8, 2021)

If I had the space, I'd be tempted by the Deluxe, and I'm not really tempted by a lot of digital synths. I've read the keyboard is one area they didn't go premium in, so don't expect that. But it does have 2 synth engines and a poly AT keybed.




For the capability of sheer aggressiveness, plus the comparatively compact size, I'm even more tempted by the Waldorf M.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 8, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> For the capability of sheer aggressiveness, plus the comparatively compact size, I'm even more tempted by the Waldorf M.


Yeah, we're rather spoilt for choice atm. You introduced me to the Take5 too which muddies the choices too. 

Interested to hear the Delux keybed isn't particularly great. Never tried poly AT though and main controller is weighted with no AT so was hoping this would be a decent enough keyboard to add performance options as I think the Summit responds to poly AT too...or did I just make that up. 🤔


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 8, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Yeah, we're rather spoilt for choice atm. You introduced me to the Take5 too which muddies the choices too.


Oops 

Ha. Yes, the Summit, from what I read, responds to poly AT. The Take 5 and Hydra are definitely at fairly opposite ends of the spectrum. If you already have the Summit you'd be adding another rather large keyboard with the Deluxe. The Take 5 is "cute" in comparison!

Because it's not my wallet, I'd actually recommend a P6 or OB-6 desktop, instead, given that you have a very capable Summit synth (probably the OB-6, but I'm biased... but if you don't like a 12db filter then the OB-6 probably wouldn't work well). Reason: analog. Downside: comparative lack of modulation vs. the T5.

OB6<>P6<>T5 <--- Summit --- > Hydrasynth

Just depends on what direction you want to take your music + what you enjoy.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Oct 8, 2021)

pmountford said:


> I'm watching more and more videos I like on the Hydrasynth and now I've just sold my Sub37 I'm looking to replace with one from the Hydrasynth family.
> 
> I never like spending any more than necessary so was looking at the Explorer because it has the same 8 note engine and seems great value. But then I wondered whether the current full size 4 octave keys and ribbon would be a more usable option as I'm preferring keys attached to the synth (from my experience with the Jupiter XM). Now there's the Deluxe 76 polyphonic aftertouch dual engine around the corner, do Hydrasynth owners think this is the better option or just overkill?
> 
> Any opinions?


I purchased Hydrasynth desktop few months ago. As far as I love the sound I'm kinda more analog guy I think. Hydrasynth for a digital synth has amazing interface and programming new sounds is really fast, but still there is some jumping back and forth in menus. But overall I do like it and I think is very powerful. Great unit, especially for the money.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 8, 2021)

I pre paid for the Deluxe.

Friends who bought the first Hydra love it but complained on note stealing algos and 8 voices.

After playing one I thought the sound was pretty full but envisioned having splits and layers.

First rule of Chimuelos spending….why have only one when you can have two for twice the price.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 8, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> OB6<>P6<>T5 <--- Summit --- > Hydrasynth
> 
> Just depends on what direction you want to take your music + what you enjoy.


Indeed. Another issue is that for the price of the Deluxe you can almost purchase the Explorer + Take5. Then both extremes covered to some extent?


----------



## pmountford (Oct 8, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Because it's not my wallet, I'd actually recommend a P6


Sorry to take this off topic, but I have to ask why P6 over Take5?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 8, 2021)

pmountford said:


> Sorry to take this off topic, but I have to ask why P6 over Take5?


That'd be if you really are in love with the "Prophet sound". The P6 has a richer voice than the T5, but less rich than the P5 or P10... but also has more modulation and fx than the P5 or 10, but less than the T5, though it does have one more voice. The P6 and OB-6 also have a fantastically fast and easy physical interface.

But, for example, Sean Costello (aka Valhalla DSP) has a P6, P10 and now a Take 5, and loves the Take 5. There's definite Prophet overlap. Also, Mr Geosynths, who buys lots of synths to create presets, also just adores the Take 5, saying it's the best modern Sequential synth.

Easier to make a case for the more-different OB-6 than a P6, given you already have a Summit, since the P6 is a bit more practical/universal than the OB-6, though I'd say not by as much as some people love to claim online.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 8, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> But, for example, Sean Costello (aka Valhalla DSP) has a P6, P10 and now a Take 5, and loves the Take 5. There's definite Prophet overlap. Also, Mr Geosynths, who buys lots of synths to create presets, also just adores the Take 5, saying it's the best modern


Thanks for this explanation. It all helps. Have watched a few of these vids too. Sonicstate just uploaded a Friday Fun with the Explorer...


----------

